# They're Filing Chpt 11 We won't get paid



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

We will work this weekend and then wake up on Monday morning finding out they have filed a chpt 7 or 11 and we will never be paid.

Everything works but Instant Pay??? Not buying it.

First clue for me, was in my market there were never any promotions this week starting on Monday. Can't be a coincidence that instant pay stopped working on Friday.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Here’s what I just got:

“This is a known issue outside of Uber’s systems and our team is actively working with one of our processors to resolve”

So who is their processor??


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Authority said:


> Here's what I just got:
> 
> "This is a known issue outside of Uber's systems and our team is actively working with one of our processors to resolve"
> 
> So who is their processor??


Do they work on the weekends?


----------



## Ihla (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm just gonna copy/ paste what I wrote in another thread for ya... And, of course they have software engineers working around the clock. It's a live app. Come on, people. Try to be logical. 

"From a tech standpoint, this seems pretty standard. Either they identified a security flaw or there was a breach in security from an outside source. Generally, major companies don't really publish that info until the flaw has been remedied. 
But, let's break down the timeline: 
Uber rolls out a new app UI earlier this week. From what I've read, this roll-out was staggered. 
After the updated app is being utilized by a majority of the drivers, you start getting reports that trip processing is lagging or being delayed. Further, InstantPay seems to be buggy. (Sounds like server overload caused by code redundancy OR overload by DDOS attack to access drivers' financial records.)
By Friday afternoon, all drivers are reporting that trips aren't being 'processed'/ appearing in their history and that InstantPay is no longer functional. (Uber pulls the affected part of the system down across the board after either noticing a flaw or identifying a live attack.) 
Early Saturday morning, drivers get a vague in-app notification message acknowledging the issue. (Again, if it's a flaw, they aren't going to publicly address it in detail in order to keep opportunists from exploiting it. If it's an attack, they aren't going to disclose any information until they have a clear understanding of what happened.) 
It takes time to audit a system to discern that information. It takes time to scour through code and ensure that nothing malicious has been added or edited. It takes time to test a system and recreate the initial problem in a constrained environment to make sure that it won't happen again. 
I'd wager that if they pulled InstantPay, there was a security breach and they are attempting to safe-guard data. Why keep Rider payment accounts active and not Driver payout accounts active? Easy: Two separate processing systems that aren't linked. 
It's not a conspiracy. The company isn't going under. Uber itself is not trying to skim your tip earnings in order to stay afloat. (There are easier ways for massive corporations to get money.) Chill on the tin foil and be patient."


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Where is Alex Jones when we need him!!!

It’s the Dang Globalists!!!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uber has a lot of money, they just cant make any lol relax. 

I wonder what the percentage is of people who cash out or waiting till the period ends


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

We get paid every Wed. Instant pay is a "special advantage" offered to drivers that most companies don't offer.

The deal is, we get paid weekly. If the money doesn't hit on Wed, them we have problems.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

https://www.howtogeek.com/114037/re...hats-boost-receptivity-to-government-signals/


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

columbuscatlady said:


> We will work this weekend and then wake up on Monday morning finding out they have filed a chpt 7 or 11 and we will never be paid.
> 
> Everything works but Instant Pay??? Not buying it.
> 
> First clue for me, was in my market there were never any promotions this week starting on Monday. Can't be a coincidence that instant pay stopped working on Friday.


You really think Dara is going to leave his possible $100 million bonus on the table because he can't pay drivers with their own earnings? Plus they are overcharging every UberX and up ride. They are probably getting closer to 50% than 25% especially with these new flat surge rates, they are probably keeping 90%.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Mista T said:


> We get paid every Wed. Instant pay is a "special advantage" offered to drivers that most companies don't offer.
> 
> The deal is, we get paid weekly. If the money doesn't hit on Wed, them we have problems.


And on occasion they have bumped it to Thursday. It's aleays been there when they've announced it.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> You really think Dara is going to leave his possible $100 million bonus on the table because he can't pay drivers with their own earnings?


_Just part of his evil plan to take over the world!_


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> And on occasion they have bumped it to Thursday. It's aleays been there when they've announced it.


Thurs? I've been driving for three years and have always been paid by Uber on Wed.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

The panic over this is kinda normal but I'm thinking generational as well.

We think it normal now to have things like pay instantly, that we become flummoxed when there is the slightest wait time.

In an unused room we have a working, functioning dial phone. Used it the other day. Just LoL. Took a minute to dial a number. Not one and done.

Realax. Pay is there. Have fun, wang chung. yada yada it's not the apocalypse, 4 horseman, nothing.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


>


I have to explain YET AGAIN that tin foil hats do in fact have actual benefits.

For people with psychiatric problems, placebos DO INFACT have a positive impact and are effective.

They are highly useful for pain and depression.

Here's a double blind study on... placebos.
https://www.nih.gov/news-events/nih-research-matters/placebo-effect-depression-treatment

_The scientists enrolled 35 people with major depression who weren't taking any medications. I*n the first phase of the study, the participants were randomly assigned to receive placebo pills that were described as a potentially fast-acting antidepressant ("active" placebo group) or identical pills described as a placebo with no antidepressant effects ("inactive" placebo group).* Each group took the pills for a week, and then after a few days, the groups switched.

At the end of each week of treatment, the participants completed a questionnaire about their depression symptoms. They also underwent a PET brain scan to measure the activity of µ-opioid receptors, which are known to be involved in emotion, stress, social rewards, and depression. During the scan, the active placebo group received intravenous doses of saline with the understanding that it might activate brain systems involved in mood improvement. This was done to monitor the acute effects of an active placebo on brain function. The inactive placebo group received no infusions during the scan.

In the second phase of the study, all participants were treated for 10 weeks with antidepressants (usually selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors), and their depression symptoms were monitored. At the end of the study, each person was fully briefed on the study design and use of placebos.
_
_*The researchers found that the participants reported significant decreases in depression symptoms when they took the active placebo, compared to when they took the inactive placebo. *_

The end result is if you THINK it will help you if you put on a tin foil hat, guess what?

The tin foil hat magically activates it's placebos powers and BOOM...it switches on.

Therby if your crazy enough to think that the government is using Wifi signals to control your thoughts and actions, and you BELIEVE a tin foil hat blocks the non-existent wifi-signals than your belief that the tin foil hat is working causes you to stop believing that your being mind controlled.

So if crazy Bob can work as a roadside windshield washer only because he has his tin foil hat on...

His tin foil hat is reducing his symptoms... thereby it's an effective treatment.

The "Placebo" effect is one of many type of Unicorn magic, as is the power of persuasion and the cooking ingredient known as love. (MSG However is pure voodoo)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

We be


columbuscatlady said:


> We will work this weekend and then wake up on Monday morning finding out they have filed a chpt 7 or 11 and we will never be paid.
> 
> Everything works but Instant Pay??? Not buying it.
> 
> First clue for me, was in my market there were never any promotions this week starting on Monday. Can't be a coincidence that instant pay stopped working on Friday.


We better hurry and steal uber office equipment before staff gets it all!



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I have to explain YET AGAIN that tin foil hats do in fact have actual benefits.
> 
> For people with psychiatric problems, placebos DO INFACT have a positive impact and are effective.
> 
> ...


Msg not as good as CHINEESE BATH SALTS . . .

Herbal Pot pourri ?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It's happened twice getting paid on Thursday from what I remember the last one a month or 2 ago and the other i think was around August last year


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I call Dibbs on the Greenlight hub cheesey wall paimtings.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> It's happened twice getting paid on Thursday from what I remember the last one a month or 2 ago and the other i think was around August last year


Interesting. I'm almost positive it never happened for me. I would remember that. Do they give you a warning?


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Interesting. I'm almost positive it never happened for me. I would remember that. Do they give you a warning?


Pretty sure it happened this year on the Fourth of July which fell on a Wednesday. I think they sent us a message saying deposits would be made on Thursday morning instead.

So every time you have a big federal holiday that falls on a Wednesday (won't be often, most fall on a Monday) you can expect to be paid a day later.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Could of sworn it was after July 4th I will try to dig up the thread, I remember I didnt work that week so didnt care lol


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Just got a notice/ apology that instant pay, cash outs are free until the 22.

Kinda nice of them and good damage control. Some folks went nutz.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Pretty sure it happened this year on the Fourth of July which fell on a Wednesday. I think they sent us a message saying deposits would be made on Thursday morning instead.
> 
> So every time you have a big federal holiday that falls on a Wednesday (won't be often, most fall on a Monday) you can expect to be paid a day later.


The pay period is changing from ending Monday 4 am to Tuesday noon. It just hasn't happened in all markets yet. For me it has been 3 weeks. It is like the new app, they rolled it out so it hasn't happened for everybody yet and yes they did email to let us know it was happening.



Danny3xd said:


> Just got a notice/ apology that instant pay, cash outs are free until the 22.
> 
> Kinda nice of them and good damage control. Some folks went nutz.


Promotions came back here too. They disappeared all last week but came back yesterday....hmmmmm!


----------



## Vdub909 (Sep 16, 2018)

columbuscatlady said:


> We will work this weekend and then wake up on Monday morning finding out they have filed a chpt 7 or 11 and we will never be paid.
> 
> Everything works but Instant Pay??? Not buying it.
> 
> First clue for me, was in my market there were never any promotions this week starting on Monday. Can't be a coincidence that instant pay stopped working on Friday.


Instant pay working now


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Vdub909 said:


> Instant pay working now


Yeah, we have known it's working again since Monday. Where you been, Dude?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

columbuscatlady said:


> Yeah, we have known it's working again since Monday. Where you been, Dude?


Wasn't the same for everyone.


----------

